# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  قبولی در دامپزشکی شبانه

## sir_mohsen

سلام دوستان
نتیجه ها رو زدن و خودتون میدونین دیگه استرس چقدر بالاست!
پس لطفا اگر اطلاعاتی دارین راهنماییم کنین!پیشاپیش ممنون
.
.
من متاسفانه با معدل 16 رتبه ام شده 10600 منطقه 2
آیا ممکنه جایی دامپزشکی روزانه قبول بشم؟هرجایی باشه مشکلی نیست
اگر نه، شبانه چطور؟ یا نیمسال دوم؟
شهریه شبانه چقدر هست؟
بازم ممنون...

----------


## sir_mohsen

کسی نیست ما رو از نگرانی در بیاره؟؟؟؟
خواهشا اگه اطلاعاتی دارین کمکم کنین

----------


## Sepideh 75

به سایت کانون سر بزن قبولی های سال گذشته رو نشون میده می تونی ببینی میشه یا نه
با یه مشاور خوب هم راجع به دامپزشکی مشورت کن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sir_mohsen

والله طبق این آمار با رتبه های بیشتر از من هم دام بعضی جاها قبول شدن، ولی به نظرم اینا بومی همون شهر بودن
کلا به نظر میرسه خییییلی رتبه ام لب مرز هست
من با دامپزشکی آشنایی دارم و میدونم خیییییییییییلی رشته سختیه ولی مشکلی باهاش ندارم
به نظرتون اگر یه مقدار(اونطور که اعلام کردن و اگه زیر قولشون نزن) ظرفیت ها بیشتر بشه و با توجه به اینکه داوطلبای امسال تا حدودی از پارسال کم تر بودن امیدی واسم هست؟؟؟

----------


## sir_mohsen

راستی شهریه آزاد و شبانه برای دام چقدر هست؟

----------


## sir_mohsen

up

----------


## artim

شبانه که دامپزشکی نداره منظور دکترای حرفه ای هست نه کارشناسی

----------


## Parinaz t

> شبانه که دامپزشکی نداره منظور دکترای حرفه ای هست نه کارشناسی


داره :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar95

بدم میاد ازین رشته..........

----------


## Dr.Naser

سلام داداش میشه درصد هاتو بگی؟؟
تو کنکور هر درسی چقدر زدی؟

عوض دامپزشکی برو هوشبری، اتاق عمل بخون..

----------

